# Balmoral Wed 21 Feb (am)



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Am going to hit it again tomorrow morning. Aim to launch about 6 am if anyone is interested. See ya there


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

If your still around at 0930-1000 will see you there. Have to drop kids at school and will then head over to Balmoral.

Am hoping that there will be a bit of action during the day and can head back to collect kids with a few fish under my belt.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yak'n'Dive said:


> If your still around at 0930-1000 will see you there.


Need to be pulling out of the carpark at 9:30 at the latest to get to crows nest by 10 am, so you can have my parking spot.

Will also try and leave 1 or 2 fish in the harbour for you... but that's not a promise.


----------

